# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Gurbetçi Türkler >  KOSGEB'in 2018 Yılı Girişimci Desteği İle Türkiye'de İş Yeri Açmak İstiyorum

## turan_kizi

Merhaba Almaya'da gurbetçiyiz,Türkiye'ye geri dönüş yapmak istiyoruz.Türkiye'ye geldiğimizde kendimize ait bir apart pansiyon kurmak istiyoruz bunun için Türkiye Cumhuriyeti Devletinin KOSGEB kurumunun girişimci desteğini olduğunu öğrendik.Bu iş nasıl oluyor bu destek nasıl alınıyor bilgi olan soydaşlarım bize bilgi verebilir mi ?

----------


## turan_kizi

Türkiyede bir bir apart pansiyon açmak istiyoruz.Bu konu hakkında bize yol gösterecek birisi gerekiyor. İyi günler.

----------


## turan_kizi

KOSGEB Girişimci Desteği apart için varmış.Bunun için girişimcilik eğitimine gitmek gerekiyormuş ben eğitimler için bir kaç yeri aradım ve not bıraktım bizi arayacaklarmış bu eğitimler için.

----------


## turan_kizi

Bu site Türkiye ve Türk kosgeb iş planı örnekleri var www.isplaniornekleri.com ben çok mutlu etti

----------

